

Fab.com Goes Retail - noahr
http://www.fastcompany.com/3008995/most-innovative-companies-2013/fab-now-offers-made-to-order-products-a-physical-retail-store

======
driedcod
Bespoke design products? Is this pivot the anti-Ikea of online shopping...
Discuss.

~~~
tgraydar
Ikea's model seems better suited for a web business anyway. This idea matches
more with the physical, custom retail experience. My question: Same day
delivery? (Of course not, I know, but will they do better than the eternal
wait times for other custom furniture shops?)

------
OGinparadise
_Fab.com Goes Retail...expanding to 28 countries and about 600 employees along
the way._

Fab.com Goes Bankrupt might follow.

